# Looking for a good contract to use



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a good contract to cover my ass. 
It would be greatly appreciated if anybody could help a brother out. I am doing commercial sites


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

datank450 said:


> I'm looking for a good contract to cover my ass.
> It would be greatly appreciated if anybody could help a brother out. I am doing commercial sites


Have you searched this topic yet?

Tons of guys have shared their contracts.


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

No I haven't, I will try.. thanks!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

For commercial I would suggest talking to a local business lawyer and having him write you up a contract. If it was residential, sure go with someone else's and tweak it. But with commercial where there will be heavy foot traffic, I'd want my guy writing it up.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Here you go, Lawyer approved for CT but I suggest you have a lawyer look over and make sure it covers your state laws as my state laws might be different.


----------

